# Really old computer + Netgear wireless adapter

## BrandonF

I finally got a new computer (my old one was 7+ years old) and have Windows 7 on it. I'm not putting Linux on it, but I do want to set up the old one with Gentoo. However, I'd have to hook it up with a wireless LAN adapter. My router is Netgear so I just think it would be a good idea to get a Netgear adapter: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833150021&cm_re=netgear_wireless_adapter-_-33-150-021-_-Product

Basically what I need to know is if there could there be any issues using that with a very old computer. I mean old as in it has like 256 MB of memory and it has an archaic conventional PCI bus system. I'd likely just use it as a server and a platform to use P2P to avoid downloading a virus on my Windows 7 system. I had Gentoo on it before and it worked beautifully but I never got the USB ports to work on it.

----------

## devilheart

pci cards will work as long as you have a working driver. a card like negear wg311v3 is pretty bitchy

try with intel NICs

----------

## agent_jdh

I encountered a problem with putting a wireless NIC in an old box (Intel BX board!) - problem was, mobo only supported PCI v2.1, could only get cards that required PCI v2.2 hardware support.  Card didn't work.  Ended up using it as an excuse to upgrade the old P2/BX box to a P3/i815, got the board and cpu on eBay for not much.  YMMV.

----------

